# Solved: no internet connection in guest account



## Jealsj (Mar 16, 2008)

Greetings to all, In fact I have two problems. the first is: I activited the guest account on my pc but can't get any internet connection there. The second, is i cant use google chrome in any other session except the administrator session. I will be very grateful for any help


----------



## KimE_WinTeam (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi jealsj, 

Guest accounts are really intended for short term use. If you want to give a "guest" an account that sort of mirrors the functionality of a normal account I recommend creating a new "standard" account. 

I suggest you create a different account. 

1. Open User Accounts by clicking the Start button , clicking Control Panel, clicking User Accounts and Family Safety, and then clicking User Accounts.
2. Click Manage another account. If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
3. Click Create a new account.
4. Type the name you want to give the user account, click an account type, and then click Create Account.
Choose standard user.

See if that helps!

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## Jealsj (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks very much. I will do just that. I hope the user will not be able to install or uninstall anything on my pc. that is what I feared.
Thanks


----------



## KimE_WinTeam (Aug 4, 2010)

No prob, Jealsj. Hope it works for ya! 

Cheers,
Kim


----------

